# Out smarted by a chicken.



## power (May 7, 2011)

A while back one of my hens hatched out a few babies. Until the last few weeks they were small enough to go through the chain link fencing around their pen. They have now grown too big to fit through it. One has been finding a way out of the pen but cannot find his way back in. I have been going out and opening the gate and herding him back in. It has gotten to be an easy job. A while ago I heard him chirping wanting back in the pen. I thought I would let him find his way back in. I was setting out on my back deck when the chirps started getting louder. I looked down and he was standing next to me looking up at me. I went and opened the gate and he went running back inside.
Sort of made me feel like a fool and he isn't even half grown yet. Anyone need a demanding little rooster?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Learn him how to use a paper and make a pet out of him. good breeding stock!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

power said:


> Anyone need a demanding little rooster?


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

The pot awaits him, or a raccoon, your choice. I have a chicken, "Anna", who is last into the coop, she watches her girls and gives me hell when I am late locking the door.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

He isn't big enough to eat. Wouldn't be enough of him to be worth the effort.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

power said:


> He isn't big enough to eat. Wouldn't be enough of him to be worth the effort.


I've had a few scrawny roosters that never got big enough to eat, but they also had bad attitudes that cost them their lives in the end, in one case a couple of larger roosters I keep in a small chicken tractor took care of a smaller jerk a few days after I put him in with them. When the weather cools down some, those two will end up in the freezer.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not sure I would admit I was being trained by a chicken.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

backlash said:


> I'm not sure I would admit I was being trained by a chicken.


The bad part is I didn't even notice it until I was already trained. That is what I get for understanding animal talk.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

power said:


> The bad part is I didn't even notice it until I was already trained. That is what I get for understanding animal talk.


At a picnic once I held up an empty can towards my wife.
She brought me a beer.
My friend saw that and said you have her well trained.
I said yea and she doesn't even know it.
He tried it with his wife and she brought him an drink.
They were neither one amused when they found out what we were laughing about.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

We used to have a chicken that would sneak in the back door and steal dog food.


----------

